# Do You Remember Mutt & Jeff?



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2014)

Take your pick....


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2014)

Mutt and Jeff were one of my favorite comic books when I was a youngster.others were; Donald Duck, Blackhawk, Superman and a couple others I can't remember. Anyway, thousands of dollars were burnt in our old fireplace. Who knew they would become collectors treasures.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes,  I remember Mutt & Jeff.  I also remember "Snuffy Smith  AND the Katsenjammer Kids.


----------



## oldman (Sep 8, 2014)

And "Bringing Up Father", "Little Lulu", "Beetle Bailey", "Dick Tracy", "Archie", "Peanuts", "Blondie" and on and on.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2014)

I remember a Beetle Bailey Sunday cartoon strip,that was only one long picture.  It shows a long highway at night, and Beetle, dressed in class A's and carrying his duffle bag.  It read:  "The longest journey begins... with a ......single ...lost bus ticket.    In another, Little Lu Lu hits sluggo in the face with a pie,while singing "I've thrown a custard to your face"!    Sluggo responds by singing "I like breathing out and breathing in"!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2014)

I remember one of the Katz kids was named Hans. The kids mother was riding a bike and drove over a cliff. The Katz kid says to Hans: "Looks Hans, no mom."


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't remember Mutt and Jeff at all probably I'm too young ...but I remember all of my life people using it as a phrase when describing someone who is really tall partnered with someone who is very small!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Pappy, The other kid was named "Fritz", as I recall.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Pappy, The other kid was named "Fritz", as I recall.


...and a guy named Captain?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 9, 2014)

Mom would buy Shredded Wheat.  The layers between the "biscuits" were cardboard and had cartoons on them.  "The Phantom" was one I remember looking forward to reading as we ate the Shredded Wheat for breakfast.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Mom would buy Shredded Wheat.  The layers between the "biscuits" were cardboard and had cartoons on them.  "The Phantom" was one I remember looking forward to reading as we ate the Shredded Wheat for breakfast.



I remember those too, GOM. My grandma would run hot water on the biscuits to soften them up. Drain, add milk and a little sugar. Still wasn't my favorite.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 9, 2014)

I still eat shredded wheat on occasion, but now it comes in bite-sized pieces.

I put sliced bananas, sugar and milk on it.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Mom would buy Shredded Wheat.  The layers between the "biscuits" were cardboard and had cartoons on them.  "The Phantom" was one I remember looking forward to reading as we ate the Shredded Wheat for breakfast.


...hmmm maybe that explains why they always tasted like cardboard.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 11, 2014)

"Barney Google with the goog goog googily eyes, Barney Google had a wife three times his size, she sued Barney for divorce now he's sleeping with his horse, Barney Google with the goog goog googily eyes."


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> "Barney Google with the goog goog googily eyes, Barney Google had a wife three times his size, she sued Barney for divorce now he's sleeping with his horse, Barney Google with the goog goog googily eyes."



We sang this while my gramma banged it out on the old upright. That and: Mares eat oats and Does eat oats and little lambs eat Ivy.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 11, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> "Barney Google with the goog goog googily eyes, Barney Google had a wife three times his size, she sued Barney for divorce now he's sleeping with his horse, Barney Google with the goog goog googily eyes."



My parents bought a used player piano when I was a kid and that song was on one of the rolls.  Pedaled it all the time.  Never knew it was a cartoon.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks, Jim. I posted that on my Facebook page.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 11, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Yes,  I remember Mutt & Jeff.  I also remember "Snuffy Smith  AND the Katsenjammer Kids.



I remember Mutt and Jeff and thought of them just a couple days ago when I read that a new café opened in town called "Mutt and Jess". Also,remember Snuffy Smith-I got a cute little orange kitty for my 9th birthday and named him Snuffy Smith.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 12, 2014)

The other Katzenjammer kid's name was Fritz.

I really enjoyed Lil' Abner.


----------

